# Microsoft Ice



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Something i fell onto a few weeks back, really handy little application, thought it might be useful for some on here - called Microsoft ICE


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Good stuff. I was thinking about looking for a stitcher. :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Took some quick pics this morning and did a test run with ICE. Quite easy really. Around 200 degrees of pan, consiting of 7 photos. A scaled down version. 










Later,

William


----------



## Big_bazza99 (Mar 29, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> Took some quick pics this morning and did a test run with ICE. Quite easy really. Around 200 degrees of pan, consiting of 7 photos. A scaled down version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There appear to be some dark lines on the image, is there where the joins are or is it just due to the rescaled image? Thanks, Paul


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

nice one william - rendered nicely - shame about the power lines, could touch them up tho :yes: its a cracking little program. I was going to upload my most recent one of Chatsworth house i took today, but it were 10mb file and wouldn't host









one of Castleton i did from photos a few yrs back - came out a treat:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Big_bazza99 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > Took some quick pics this morning and did a test run with ICE. Quite easy really. Around 200 degrees of pan, consiting of 7 photos. A scaled down version.
> ...


Do you mean the two lines running down to the left from the sun in the upper right corner? If so, those are power lines. 

Later,

William


----------



## Big_bazza99 (Mar 29, 2011)

William_Wilson said:


> Big_bazza99 said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


----------

